# Resort Review Awards!



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2013)

Page updated with more detailed info....extend your TUG membership for free!

http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## K2Quick (May 31, 2013)

Are there any guidelines for posting reviews from stays in the past?  I just got into timesharing four years ago and thought it would be best to hold off on submitting reviews until I had visited several results and had some context.  Now that I've been to eight or nine different resorts, I've got context, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate to post a review from a 2010 visit or not.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2013)

check to see if the resort has any more recent reviews...if not..go ahead.


----------

